# EOI - Lake Mac 13-1-08



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Just an expression of interest if anyone is free to fish in the lake, im open to anywhere around the lake as i have only tried around the south and once at swansea.

times are flexible

So all you newcastle/coasties/lake macquarians post up if your interested (johnny, saysme, dean1, rawprawn to name a few)

Cheers Timm


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Im good till 4pm. Early start also fine.
Anywhere in particular in mind?
Most bays near me are choked with juv whiting at the moment though did land 4 keepers last sunday. Great fun on 2lb braid.
My bro got a few bream and good whiting on tues from salts bay near swansea heads. Need a runout for the bream though.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

i think salts bay is where i have fished before.

i liked the look of belmont i think, where the http://www.lmyc.com.au/is.


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Its V shallow for a long way out there with weed beds, but an easy launch, and can head around towards green point (North ish) and there are alot of rocky outcrops and a rocky reef just off shore there. Have caught bream and pinkys in the past from reef. What time you wanna go?
Im heading out soon for a bash just havent picked the spot yet if you wanted to go somewhere close this arvo.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

shallow water is good for poppers 

i cant go out this afternoon have to tend to the horse


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

No probs
wat time sun


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Driftr
Finish my second night shift on sunday morning so I'm a no go unfortunately. The shallow weed beds have been great for flatties if you have the patience to fish them  
Have fun.


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Johnny might be coming up around 11ish i think.

what time is good for your dean? i havent checked the tides or anything but i know poppers work well early morning.
Depends how long you want to be out for also..

7am start? or 6?

there is a launch spot here
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&...&sspn=0.083467,0.187111&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16&om=1


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

im easy 6 or 7


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

ok 6am

and we'll stay as long as the fish are biting


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

See you there.
Do u only chuck lures or bait fish also


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

off the yak i mainly use lures but if you want to use bait go for it.
i'll be using my bubble pop and pygmy as i dont really have many other lures... but ive just ordered 4 more


----------

